# Geldbußen für niederländische Spammer



## jupp11 (30 Dezember 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/54691


> Die höchste Strafe lag laut Opta bei 42.500 Euro für eine Einzelperson, die für insgesamt vier Spam-Serien verantwortlich zeichnete. Die Mails warben unter anderem für medizinische Präparate und für Nachdrucke der auch in Holland verbotenen Hitler-Propagandaschrift "Mein Kampf". 25.000 Euro musste eine Druckerei in Groenendaal zahlen, weil sie über Spam-Mails CD-ROMs vertrieb und für das Verfassen von Marketingtexten warb. 20.000 Euro Strafe verhängte die Behörde gegen das Unternehmen Yellow Monday alias Purple Friday aus Etten-Leur, das über die Nummer "3545" SMS-Kurznachrichten verschickte. Verbrauchern, die eine solche Nachricht öffneten, buchte Yellow Monday sogleich 1,10 Euro dafür ab.


Das ist zwar ein Achtungserfolg, was ist aber mit dem schier unendlichen US-Spam-Müll...

j.


----------



## Fidul (2 Januar 2005)

Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn es so auch die Cy-Schnuckelchen erwischen würde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2005)

Dass das cyschnuckelchen M*D* einen scheinbaren Zwillingsbruder M*D* hat, wissen aufmerksame Leser von antispam.de (ich lese dieses Forum immer noch nur sporadisch, aber wenn ich mal einen spannenden Namen finde, steht er dort mit großer Sicherheit schon... Das ist mal ein Hase-und-Igel-Spiel, das Spass macht). Aber wie man zu diesem Zwillingsbruder kommen kann, erzähle ich Dir ein anderes Mal. Eine wirre PN pro Tag reicht einstweilen 

 grins  

s.a.  niederländisches Forum


			
				NLer schrieb:
			
		

> Zoek op bedrijfsnaam op www.kvk.nl naar "EzeeServer". EzeeServer staat onder het KvK-nummer van Euroactive Enterprises Ltd. (op die naam staat ezeeserver.com ook). Bezoek je de website die bij de K.v.K. onder dit dossier staat (www.euroactive-enterpr*.com) dan kom je uit bij Prima Internet. Als je kijkt op wie z'n naam prima-internet.com staat dan krijg je ook precies dezelfde mensen te zien als die achter Ezeeserver en Euroactive Enterprises Ltd. zitten.


häää??? Naja, kvk macht erst morgen wieder auf, ähm, heute, naja, später halt 

wollte da sowieso kucken:
http://www.webwereld.nl/nieuws/17491.phtml

s.a. hier


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 Januar 2005)

@Aka, ist doch ganz einfach
 niederländisches Forum meinte:


> Such bei www.kvk.nl nach "EzeeServer". EzeeServer steht eingetragen unter der KvK-Nummer von Euroactive Enterprises Ltd. (unter diesem Namen ist auch  ezeeserver.com eingetragen). Besuchst Du die Website die bei der K.v.K. unter diesem Eintrag steht (www.euroactive-enterpr*.com), landet man bei Prima Internet. Wenn man nachschaut, auf wen  prima-internet.com registriert ist, dan kriegt man wieder genau dieselben Menschen zu sehen wie die, die hinter Ezeeserver und Euroactive Enterprises Ltd. stehen


Etwas weniger häää???


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

kleines Spiel gefällig? Assoziationsblaster? Was hat der Düsseldorfer webspace-Anbieter des Schwanthaler Sumaspammers mit dem "Zwillingsbruder" des cyschnuckelchen zu tun? Google verrät es rudimentär, aka dokumentiert es mit schweizer Gründlichkeit...
Langsam lichten sich die Nebel in den Sümpfen


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2005)

Das war grade ich, aber mehr als diese kryptische Andeutung gibt's nicht. Wir arbeiten dran


----------



## berend2805 (9 Januar 2005)

Sofern es nicht den Umfang von nächtelangem Durcharbeiten annimmt, bin ich gerne bereit, bei weiteren Fragen zu Niederländisch-Übersetzungen zu helfen. Ich arbeite in NL und spreche und schreibe demzufolge auch niederländisch.

P.S.: KvK ist die Kamer van Koophandel, vergleichbar mit der deutschen IHK (Industrie- und Handelskammer).

Gruß

berend2805


----------

